# looking for a couple fun songs



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone who has Comcast digital should be tuning in to sounds of the season on the music channels, non-stop Halloween!!!

Learning lots of new songs, some are really good!!!

Anyhoo, looking for a couple songs, can anyone help??

Gene Moss - Drac the Knife

Joey Gaynor - Addams Family (a very sinatra sounding rendition, very funny!!!!) from Elvira's Monster Hits CD


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey thanks for the heads up on the Sounds of the Season channel; I didn't even realize they would be playing Halloween and related songs now.


----------

